# Rental/Stuttgart



## deltadawn (Apr 17, 2014)

Looking for 3br 2ba flat in city center of Stuttgart or near public tranpaortation. We will need it by Jan.1. Where/how is the best way to find housing?


----------



## cooldash87 (Jan 10, 2013)

Below the links to the top 2 websites that will help you with rental apartments. 

Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren
Immobilien schnell und einfach finden bei immowelt.de


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

- Due to a shortage of housing options, renting in Stuttgart is a landlord's market and none will accept you while being abroad, over the plenty of applicants already present in Stuttgart. Neither should you accept a place before you have viewed it. Thus arrange for initial temporary accommodation and start your search after you're here!
- Rental termination notice periods are 3 months and more. Properties are advertised (and typically taken up) soon after they're terminated and long before they are vacant and you can move in. Take that into consideration when arranging temporary accommodation (i.e. at least two months of it!)
- Places with two baths are rare, and the rooms listed in ads are all-inclusive, not just bedrooms (or rooms suitable for sleeping in).
- Furnished places are very rare (and expensive). Unfurnished means bare rooms without even lamps installed. Only places that mention it explicitly come with fitted kitchen furniture and appliances. Furniture and lighting are easily available (e.g. at Ikea), but you need the time and money to buy them. 
- Rental prices are high - €10-15/sqm in residential areas, double that in the city centre - please note that heating, electricity and various other costs are not included in this.
- A deposit equivalent to three months rent is common.
- It is essential that you bring a German speaking friend along when viewing places, negotiating contracts and discussing anything important.
- Property agents are expensive (common fee is 3.5 x monthly rent) and, in my opinion, not worth it.
- Transport links are generally good, but you have to check the situation for each available property.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

cooldash87 said:


> Below the links to the top 2 websites that will help you with rental apartments.
> 
> Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren
> Immobilien schnell und einfach finden bei immowelt.de


Ads on these sites are mostly placed by property agents.
If you prefer to search on your own, try quoka.de and kleinanzeigen.ebay.de (German language skills essential!).


----------



## deltadawn (Apr 17, 2014)

Great information Thanks!


----------



## cyprusexpat (Oct 24, 2014)

There are for every city from germany facebook groups, looking for "mietangebote stuttgart" or "vermieten sttutgart" and use google translate to understand the germans.


----------

